# Christmas Eve Li'l Donkeys



## FlatCreekFarm (Dec 23, 2007)

I know everyone is busy with the holidays ~ so am I! And I hope I even remember to go take a look-see




Gracie & Ruby will be on Equusite December 24th. If you'd like to check out the pics of the day on 12-24, go to Equusite

and vote if you so choose!

Thank you


----------



## jdomep (Dec 24, 2007)

2- 10s from me





Funny that pics of donks are showing up more and more


----------



## Bassett (Dec 24, 2007)

2-10s from me.



So cute. I miss my donkeys. I was down to see them and they acted like they never knew me. So I know they have settled in at Marnies very nicely.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 24, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Ohhh, they are so precious



~~~ Ruby and Gracie got my 2 10's. [/SIZE]


----------



## crackerjackjack (Dec 24, 2007)

2 10's from me also


----------



## Emily's mom (Dec 24, 2007)

:love

Gracie and Ruby


----------



## Basketmiss (Dec 24, 2007)

They have my 2 - 10's, very cute pic!!


----------



## iluvwalkers (Dec 24, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]you got my 2 tens



, very cute, Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## Marnie (Dec 24, 2007)

You got my two tens. I can't believe they're not number one, but maybe they will be yet!


----------



## JourneysEnd (Dec 24, 2007)

Two 10's from me.





Merry Christmas !


----------



## minimule (Dec 24, 2007)

2 10s for me too! Merry Christmas!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Dec 24, 2007)

I just checked and we're slightly behind. Either way, it's always fun!!

Thank you, Everyone! And Merry Christmas!!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Dec 25, 2007)

got my vote


----------

